# WLAN Ping verbessern und neuer Router



## xxkamixx (21. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

meine jetzige Hardware:
DSL Router FritzBox  7170
USB Stick Fritz WLAN AC430
DSL6000 Telekom

Umgebung:
Mehrfamilienhaus mit 8 Parteien, 3 weitere WLAN Netze sind in Reichweite
Zwischen Router und WLAN Stick liegen ca. 5 meter und eine tragende Wand (Hohlsteinziegel ca. 300mm).

Problem:
Ein hoher und stark schwangener Ping (70 bis 1000ms) bei Online Spielen wie z.B. "World of Tanks". 

Frage 1: Was kann ich machen um den Ping zu verbessern ? Einen anderen Wlan Kanal habe ich bereits ohne Erfolg getestet. Mit LAN Kabel quer durch die Wohnung liegt der Ping bei 50-70ms, Kabel kann aber nicht liegen bleiben.
Frage 2: Da der Router bis 2016 ausgetauscht werden muss, welchen würdet ihr hier empfehlen ? Wichtig ist schnelles WLAN und Anschluss für 1 Telefon.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Aerni (21. Januar 2015)

es ist Wlan, machn kabel dran und der ping wird besser. wenn überhaupt. Wlan is halt immer suboptimal beim zocken.


----------



## crae (21. Januar 2015)

Ja W-Lan ist immer nicht so das Wahre...aus vielen Gründen. 
1) Ich würde eine gute W-Lan-Karte empfehlen. Scroll in dem Bereich etwas runter, es gibt sehr viele Empfehlungen. Alternativ wäre auch D-Lan/Power-Lan möglich. Dabei geht das Signal durch die Steckdose und läuft stabiler als W-Lan (zumindest bei vielen/den meisten). 
2) Fritzbox 7270v3

@Aerni: Wenn er sagt ein Kabel kommt nicht in Frage, dann is das so...^^

mfg, crae


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (21. Januar 2015)

Hi,
Oder es mal mit Cfos  probieren .

Kannste ja mal lesen Quelle - Link https://www.cfos.de/de/cfosspeed/cfosspeed.htm

Cfos kann man 30 tTage kostenlos testen, danach kostet es glaube 15€

vielleicht hilft es ja 

Ansonsten vielleicht hilft auch ein Wlan Repater .

Ich bin aber kein Experte.

Mfg

Ed


----------



## XGamer98 (21. Januar 2015)

Also ich Würde ich mir mal nen neuen Router anschaffen, deiner ist ja schon ziemlich alt, ich kenne mich auf dem Gebiet leider nicht so aus, da musst du dich auf andere verlassen. Wenn ich was empfehlen würde wäre es vermutlich FRITZ!Box 7490 | Ãœbersicht | AVM Deutschland 
Dann setze ich persönlich auf TP-Link TL-WDN3800, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland inklusive Longshine LCS-ANT-10DB-ST Antenne, 10dBi Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ich muss vom Keller mit einer Fritz.Box 7390 bist in das 1. OG Dabei steht der Router ziemlic genau unter mir. Die Antenne habe ich auf dem Schreibtisch hinter dem PC stehen. Ich habe keine Probleme mit meinem Ping (in der Regel zwischen 30-50) und das reicht finde ich für alles aus. auch die Datenrate reicht für Twitch in Source und Youtube @1080p ohne Probleme aus.  
Hab mal kurz einen Speedtest gemacht (bei Speedtest.net by Ookla - DSL Speed Test - Der Globale Breitband Geschwindigkeitstest) das Ergebnis war: Ping: 40ms; Down: 5,31 Mbps; Up: 0,48Mbps.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das das Problem bei mir in der umgebung nicht am Wlan liegt sondern an der Leitung. Dazu habe ich meinen Laptop über Lan angeschlossen, die Nachbarn befragt und wenn Probleme auftauchten über Lan überprüft.
Ich habe hier ebenfalls eine 6000 DSL Leitung der Telekom und die Probleme lagen bisher in 85% der Fälle an der Leitung und nicht am lokalen Netzwerk. ich befürchte das bei dir das selbe sein könnte nur noch in schlimmerer Form und dir wenn ein neuer Router plus Netzwerkkarte und Antenne nix bringt wohl nur noch abwarten bleibt bis der Netzausbau in deiner Region vor ran geht. Alternativ könntest du dich auch nach einem Kabelanschluss informieren, ob das besserung bringt kann ich dir aber leider auch nicht sagen.

PS: Ich versteh überhaupt nicht was die Leute immer für ein Problem mit Wlan haben, ob mein Ping jetzt 20 oder 40 ist macht in der Praxis eigentlich keinen Unterschied (vllt. bei Esports im Profesionellen Bereich) und Instabilität ist bei mir auch nicht der Fall. Und Lan lässt einen auch nicht besser spielen 

MfG, Niklas


----------

